# Method Free Cleaner for Cage?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I was wondering if I could use the Method brand free and clear cleaner for the bottom of Amelia's cage?
http://methodhome.com/product/all-purpo ... clementine
I can't handle vinegar (allergic), and I want something that will clean a bit better than just water.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It looks like it would be safe as long as you got the dye free and perfume free version.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I've got here. Allergies, Asthma, and multiple chemical sensitivities, yay!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what I use. I have the one that smells like lavender, not because I wanted that one but it was the only one the store had at the time. It doesn't seem to bother her at all or maybe she's just used to it. I like it because it's eco-friendly and not harmful.


----------

